# New Machines and More...



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Our lastest addition: The TV145 Bi-directional tractor.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

what way did he go? what way did he go? 

old cartoon line comes to mind . looks like a sweet setup.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

*Tv145*

More of the Beast


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

12 ft. Custom made pusher with pull back blade for the front. (or back depending on how you want to look at it.)


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

blowerman;658846 said:


> More of the Beast


That thing is a beast.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

That things friggin sweet....I am looking to update my tractors....how much that set you back? PTO on the end away from the cab at all? Just thinking maybe a blower on one side, blade on the other....


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

It wasn't cheap. Yes it has the PTO on the engine end also. In about 2 more weeks the blower should be here. A new Pronovost PXPL 98" with pullback and Tivar blades. Used it yesterday in about 7" of wet snow. Felt like nothing was in the pusher.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

View of the loader arms with quick tach.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

A pic from inside the shop. Looks like a slobs sty right now. Hope to clean and straighten it up next week. As alot of you guys may deal with, the Fall season and Winter blends together leaving little time to switch everything from one to the other.


----------



## DKG (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice!! I had a bi-directional Versatile 256. There awsome. Good luck this season.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Is that shovel on the front or the back?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Since the inside of the cab rotates so it faces the front or back, it would depend on which way you had the controls facing. But to answer your question, it's on the back. Most of the time we run the unit with the station facing the back. All controls run the same either way.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

that thing will move some serious snow...good luck this season


----------



## Johnnay Boy91 (Aug 21, 2008)

looks like it would be fun plowing for you!!!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Pusher on and ready to go. I'll try for some action pics today.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet tractor!!!

i am loking forward to action pics


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

that thing looks amazing, never seen anything like that


----------



## Oak Hills (Nov 30, 2008)

i sat in one of those tractors at the equipment dealership when they first came out they are really neat but odd with the controls on the seat


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

really nice......and i havent seen that before


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice tractor and shop. You have at least 1 of each brand of dump truck


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

That just looks perfect with that box on it.....I'm sure your putting it to good use today...I just got back home for a break....been out on route with the boys....3" some places, 6 in Janesville...that would have been perfect. Hopefully your having good luck with it.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

very cool tractor. but just 1 question. i guess i don't understand the benefit of being able to work off the "rear" of the tractor. a back-hoe is the only thing i could think off that would benefit.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Just got in from 6 hours in the TV145. Sure was over kill for the 3" snow. To answer the question of working off the rear of the tractor: I have a Pronovst blower coming in a few weeks that needs the live PTO as well as the 3 pair hookups for the hydo lines. Didn't want to look over my shoulder all night. From all of my research, this is the only machine that can rotate the seat either way. I also wanted the hydrostatic drive system.


----------



## HC plower (Dec 11, 2007)

That's a nice tractor. Does it have the 82LB or 84LB Loader? I think Fendt also offers tractors with reversing seats and know Claas has a tractor with a reversing cab, but the Claas has a 300hp cat in it.

http://www.claas.com/countries/gene...ion-trac/technology/cab/start,lang=en_US.html (down at the bottom of the page)

The entire garage is very impressive. The TV145 is my dream tractor.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Are the ground travel speeds the same no matter which way the seat faces ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice looking unit, hope it works well for you. Just wondering if they increased the road speed on them to 25 mph, the previous models only went 20. Is that a 14 ft pusher?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

scholzee;661311 said:


> Are the ground travel speeds the same no matter which way the seat faces ?


Yes.........................


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

that tractor is massive nice buy why dont you put a pusher on the front


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

unfortunately JD dave, the speed is still only 20mph. All of my accounts are withing 5 miles of our shop. So the heat is at 50-60 degrees and everything is cleaned and ready to go with very little road time. As to the size question: 12' pusher with a pull back blade. Because I split the machine between larger lots and condo drives 14' seemed a little big. The loader is the 84LB, but because it's not as strong as the Volvo's loader we had, I didn't want to go overboard with a big heavy pusher. I must say, for it's size the machine is quite manuverable.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

blowerman, Ill consider myself well accomplished when i have a shop in jersey that big! DAMN!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

After the last snow bring back one of the skidys and two blowers for washing.


----------



## Orion Rental (Nov 19, 2008)

nice pics, tractor is very sweet addition to your fleet.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

My how it feels like just the other day and we were pusher something else besides snow. Winter sure came on fast here in WI.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

My latest addition: Just felt like we needed another machine, so I added this S185 Bobcat with 2 speed. Picked it up tonight from the dealer. With 1-3" of snow tonight, we'll see how it performs tomorrow morning.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

One more, I couldn't help it...


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

blowerman;660853 said:


> Just got in from 6 hours in the TV145. Sure was over kill for the 3" snow. To answer the question of working off the rear of the tractor: I have a Pronovst blower coming in a few weeks that needs the live PTO as well as the 3 pair hookups for the hydo lines. Didn't want to look over my shoulder all night. From all of my research, this is the only machine that can rotate the seat either way. I also wanted the hydrostatic drive system.


Antonio Carraro Tractor has same feature, smaller size tractor.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Tis the season: just hauling a load of snow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

blowerman;666206 said:


> Tis the season: just hauling a load of snow.


Nice KW..........


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

real nice kw


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

that looks fun to operate


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats dude.
You've built a great fleet with lots of cool toys.
I want a TVR and a couple of skiddy blowers.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

what does that amount of snow weigh in the back of that KW, also any idea on the volume? Everything else looks great!


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

blowerman;666206 said:


> Tis the season: just hauling a load of snow.


Look's like someone needs to start polishing!! I shouldn't really talk just polished the 6 wheeler after neglecting the wheels all summer.:crying:


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

BlackIrish;677632 said:


> Congrats dude.
> You've built a great fleet with lots of cool toys.
> I want a TVR and a couple of skiddy blowers.


Thank you: 
That's funny, because I've checked out your Landini Alpine 65 w/inverted blower as well as Neige's tractor pictures and figured I'd add a inverted blower next.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

you don't think the machine is to heavy for a condo driveway? i don't know why all tractors don't work like the BD. Benefits of tractor + visibility of skid steer = winning machine.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Some of my favorite equipment, the small simple machines.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

riverwalkland;677907 said:


> you don't think the machine is to heavy for a condo driveway? i don't know why all tractors don't work like the BD. Benefits of tractor + visibility of skid steer = winning machine.


Nah, it's only 20,000 lbs. The larger tires spread the weight out. I would think the psi is less than that of some one tons or larger frame skidloaders.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Snowplow71;677846 said:


> Look's like someone needs to start polishing!! I shouldn't really talk just polished the 6 wheeler after neglecting the wheels all summer.:crying:


Not a big one with the polishing, but here she is on day two. For a 2007 it could use a buffing. If it stops snowing this winter, I'm going to have the box painted and then shine her up.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Cool machine. Never seen one before. Looks like it gives you great visibility with the motor behind you as it's set up now.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

My ride for after it snows. Park the tractor, hop in the van and head home. Should have held off and used a truck, roads were still slick and I crashed into a tree.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

It wasn't pretty. Maybe I should've skipped the


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Blower man.Nice tractor.Just FYI the older ones of those tractor were known for catching fire because of failed hyd hoses that ran threw the center pivit area.I think they improved the room the hoses have on your model and most of these fires were in summer when being used for haying ect.Just thought I would pass it on .It would be a shame to see that baby go down in flames!!!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

A picture of my old beast. 1995 544G TC Used it for two seasons, then sold it about 3 years ago. The wheel loaders were nice, strong frames, but when it comes to comfort and utility.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

I take your not directly in milwaukee are you? Looks like your in menomonee falls...


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

With over 12" of snow, had to drop the pusher and switch to the bucket. Just moving back some piles so the semi's can make the docks. And to think, there is 2-4" more coming tonight.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

This thing is just a beast. One of my guys just rockin' out to the CD player moving snow.


----------



## greenred (Nov 30, 2008)

That is so cool. Do you think you could take some pictures of how that Cab is set up on that tractor? Its really fascinating.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

greenred;684495 said:


> That is so cool. Do you think you could take some pictures of how that Cab is set up on that tractor? Its really fascinating.


She's a "three on the tree, clutch that's stiff as a board. Naw, I'll see what tomorrow brings and shoot some cab shots. This thing is very smooth and easy to run.


----------



## 1wezil (Feb 29, 2008)

You will be happy with that the only bad thing is you won't be able to get your guys out of it . I had a 9030 like that about 10 years ago before I moved south . it was sweet for snow I think I had around 6000hrs on it when I sold it .


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

S185 in action this morning. Cleaning off the the sides of the drive.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

And back down the drive. Gotta love blowers, perfect cut.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

My 873 Bobcat cutting to the curbs at a commercial property.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

:bluebounc Finally got it! The Pronovost PXPL 92-98 blower. Putting it on this afternoon.


----------



## greenred (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like a beast


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

those bobcats with blowers must be GREAT for resi's and condos, huh?


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice pictures Chris. How are your guys holding out with a storm every other day??


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

jgoetter1;687406 said:


> Nice pictures Chris. How are your guys holding out with a storm every other day??


Sitting in a machine or truck isn't the worst, but the poor shoveling crews are the ones taking a beating. How's the new skidloader?


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Man, those blowers look awesome...I'm afraid because of seeing those I'm gonna have to blame you when my wife says "What the &*ll is that in the driveway and why am I walking to work now?"...lol......we need video's!!!!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Humvee27;687479 said:


> Man, those blowers look awesome...I'm afraid because of seeing those I'm gonna have to blame you when my wife says "What the &*ll is that in the driveway and why am I walking to work now?"...lol......we need video's!!!!


Considering it's about the price of a nice car (the blower) She will be walking. I'll try to make a video today or tomorrow. With all my free time btween snow here in WI, hasn't been easy getting someone to run the camera and then upload the video.


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

*TV road speeds*

It's easy enough to increase the road speed, the drop box has the choice of two different gearings. This is to allow for the different size tires. A little pricey, but does solve the transport speed issue. If anyone is looking at a TV, I would suggest you find a 140 or 145 instead of the latest version which uses the Iveco engine. Another thing to watch for is that the remote valve body has spools that are a little tight. In cold weather they tend to stick which renders the remotes unusable. It's either store it inside and work valves to keep the oil flowing (close system only pumps oil when demanded, and therefore warm), or the valves will even start to stick when going down the road.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The new blower does look sweet


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

WOW, the blower is amazing..


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Pronovost builds 'em like a tank. Lot of moving parts, but seems solid.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

What a monster!  But sooo cool to look at. Keep the pics coming love them. payup


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Made a few vids. Hope this works?


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

blowerman;687838 said:


> Considering it's about the price of a nice car (the blower) She will be walking. I'll try to make a video today or tomorrow. With all my free time btween snow here in WI, hasn't been easy getting someone to run the camera and then upload the video.


Nice vids....I know whatcha mean about getting someone else to video...I'm up in madison and we're above last years total already at this time for snowfall.....nice looking machine...that looks like a really nice money maker for you.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

Blowerman,
where did you order the blower from? if you don't mind posting or if you want just send it to me via pm...or call 608-513-4124....I'm looking to buy one for one of my tractors and after seeing yours in action I'm thinking that'll be the way to go....do you know if you can get a taller chute on that model for loading trucks? Some of my accounts are out of room already and I'm loading with skidsteers now so looking for something faster. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

another from yesterdays snow.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

that pronovost should come in handy for moving piles...or should i say re moving lol


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

or is it relocating piles? either way its gonna be awesome


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Are you guys doing the WCTC parking lot? Thought I saw that white dodge and one of those loaders there...


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

ALarsh;689842 said:


> Are you guys doing the WCTC parking lot? Thought I saw that white dodge and one of those loaders there...


I believe that's Engler roofing. Last I heard, he's running:
L45
L60
L60
cat 908
plus some other stuff to clear wctc


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

After 2 snows I can now share my opinion on the Pronovost 92-98 PXPL blower.
Christmas eve had 4" of semi sticky snow: 128 unit single driveway condo complex, 2.5 hrs start to finish. From what I was told,(i've had the contract for 8 years) the old company used 4-5 trucks and 1 skiddy with bucket spending the better part of a night clearing and making huge piles all over. THis machine is the BEST unit I ever bought. In between jobs I've stopped and blew away piles that we had scheduled to stack with the loader. Half the time and with small little piles when finished. For the areas where we truck plowed, when the truck couldn't push anymore, 2 or 3 passed and all gone. 
Expensive? Yes, but when you can do more than 3 or 4 trucks in the same amount of time and get better results, well worth it! Plus, as I've added accounts, I haven't had to add more guys (the S185 has a girl in it) 
Trust me, it's cheaper in the long run.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Lets see some pics of the pronovost moving back piles


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll see what the next few days bring... Somehow nobody wants to stand in front of the blower? As everyone knows, during snow who has time to take pictures. When the snow stops, then there's nothing to shoot.


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got some snow piles to play with and i will take pics for you


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I see you are from s.e. WI, what area? Feel free to P.M. me if you'd like to stop by my shop and try this machine.. 
Chris


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Wheres the shop? I might be up for that. :bluebounc


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey you got some nice stuff there! Do you do any plowing in West Bend? I don't think I've seen any of your equipment up this way....


----------



## seventwenty (Jan 4, 2009)

wait. _girl_ in the 185?!


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

blowerman;719093 said:


> I see you are from s.e. WI, what area? Feel free to P.M. me if you'd like to stop by my shop and try this machine..
> Chris


Thanks - I just might take you up on that, if I can ever get caught up.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

That thing is frickin sick! Man i wish i had one of those!!!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;719202 said:


> Hey you got some nice stuff there! Do you do any plowing in West Bend? I don't think I've seen any of your equipment up this way....


I don't work in the West Bend area, but like to eat in the downtown center.

For anybody that's in S/E Wisconsin just p.m. a contact number and I'd be more than happy to let you try out the tractor or skiddy's with the blowers. Just hurry before the snow melts... 
Chris


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

whats the height reach for that machine


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool pics Chris. The new 250 is strong and a time saver. After seeing what a blower can do, I'm reconsidering next season's plans. I may try the blower on the 250 for the condo assoc's.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Joe, glad to see you stop by plowsite on a Sat. night as well... If you'd like to try a blower, I do have a spare one at my shop. All you need (maybe your have it already) is the 7 pin hook up.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Awesome tractor and blower setup!


----------



## snowman89 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice setups man!


----------



## dmax plower (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice machines


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. Now if it would snow again, I'd post more.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe we'll get some tonight?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

They're talking 1-2" at the most for Milwaukee... Closer to the lake, but if a inch falls, that's all we need.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Thought I'd share a pic of the tractor without loader or blower.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

The unattached loader. Getting ready to drive the machine into the loader. Large posts fold back in the frame of the tractor.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd love it if someone made a smaller version of that. We need a new tractor and I'd love one of those, but it's too big HP wise, and living in vermont if it's not green, people look at you funny


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

what were you thinking? Maybe a TV 72.5! Rated at about 60 H.P. Some days I feel the same way, but the machine fits in more places than you'd think.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry, older pic.. Tried to show how the loader sits in the frame of the tractor.
The U shaped beam flips up into the rear frame of the tractor, two BIG bolts get tighted and 4 hoses get plug into the fittings; done. Takes about 10 minutes and most of the time is spent tightening the bolts.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Is bigger better? Talk about a fleet of wheel loaders. One of the larger Milwaukee snow removal companies.. At last count they had over 30 wheel loaders.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Nothing fancy, just the LS 170 with 8ft. snow wolf blade and the front of 2002 Chevy 3500 with 8.5ft. ultra mount.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

blowerman;742306 said:


> Is bigger better? Talk about a fleet of wheel loaders. One of the larger Milwaukee snow removal companies.. At last count they had over 30 wheel loaders.


whos loaders are those? delucas? 30 seems small to be them....hmm now i'm curious.... and where did you get a pic? spy mission?


----------



## SNO-PRO (Dec 5, 2007)

I believe that is Birchwood but blowerman would have to confirm


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Not sure how I missed this from the beginning blowerman, but that is an awesome setup. 

You and Paul (neige) are my heros. lol

I've wanted one of those tractors for years, just couldn't make the numbers work, maybe someday.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;743940 said:


> Not sure how I missed this from the beginning blowerman, but that is an awesome setup.
> 
> You and Paul (neige) are my heros. lol
> 
> I've wanted one of those tractors for years, just couldn't make the numbers work, maybe someday.


The numbers are easy, Mark. 
Tv145 with Blower (it's in the $100,000. range) 
OR brand new F550 with plow ($50,000 range)
The tractor will do three times as much as a truck.
At least this was my theory. So that's why I bought it.

Yep, it's a picture of Birchwoods Loaders.. One of the main guys over there told me they have 20 + Volvo L70's alone.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Shot with the blower on.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

blowerman;744283 said:


> Yep, it's a picture of Birchwoods Loaders.. One of the main guys over there told me they have 20 + Volvo L70's alone.


Wow those dudes have a nice fleet! Are they fair with pricing or lowball to grow?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

musclecarboy;744646 said:


> Wow those dudes have a nice fleet! Are they fair with pricing or lowball to grow?[/QUOTE
> 
> The company has been in business for quite some time, so I don't think they lowball to grow. I know one of the main guys over there and can tell you personally the operation is top notch.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

How do you have the controls setup? Foot pedals for spout and 3rd remote for backblade?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

F & R lever is your right hand. In the right hand control is the up/down for the 3 pt. hitch (blower) it's a push button by your thumb. Left foot pedal angles the shoot, right foot pedal raises and lowers the back drag blade. I don't have the optional third pedal, so the deflector is controled by the third lever to the right of drives seat. We typically are not adjusting the deflector as much when working. 
Stereo with Cd player upper left in the cab, heat and AC controls upper right.
I'll try to post some pics when I have a chance.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That is a kick butt set-up. I watched the vids and it looks like it does a perfect job. In the one, I noticed you backed up into a pile at the one house, hope there wasn't a shrub in there.  Man it looks like a blast to operate. I like the idea of blowing the snow but the amounts we get in my area just do not justify a blower. I like the fan of snow as it's blowing, kinda puts you in a trance. LOL 

Are most of your accounts set up to pay a flat fee for the season or do they pay per BJ?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice.
Do you have the poly cutting edges?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

hey blowerman, i have some questions that you seem to be the perfect guy to ask!

after seeing your videos, and how much more efficient the blowers seem to be on residentials, you got me to thinking about investing in something similar.

we do over 100 residential driveways, and if the efficiency is soo much better i can add another 100 or so if i wanted to.

but what do you need to operate a machine like that on city streets? everyone here uses pickups for driveways. but i think something like a skidsteer with a hydraulic powered blower would be perfect. i want a pxpl so i dont have to send out a crew to shovel in front of garages. does pronovost make any blowers that are not pto driven? i wouldnt get a tractor as large as your tv145. i can keep our three trucks to service the farther outliers, but the majority (80+) drives are located within a 1.5 mile radius. and then the truck can move onto our lots.

what are some suggestions that i could look into as far as equipment for my type of situation?

appreciate any and all help! i am here to learn!


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

ALC-GregH;745080 said:


> Are most of your accounts set up to pay a flat fee for the season or do they pay per BJ?


Most of the accounts are set up with a minimum monthly fee.
Example: 30 driveways in a condo development would pay a fee of $750 per month minimum for a five month period. The cost to clear drivways is $14.50 per drive and $35.00 per hr. to shovel. Each month if it's more than the base price the association pays the balance. One clearing is log everytime I enter the driveway, be it a drift or clean up from the city. Now before anyone thinks this a goldmind way of billing... It's a very special machine kept in a heated building and primarily sits all summer. Now on the flip side, the driveway is perfectly cleared and cut out with no piles, mailboxes are free and clear of snow and that's why they use me.

The back drag edge is poly, but wasn't worth the $800. I will switch to something else when it wears out.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Blowerman

How well do you think that style of blower would work on the front of a smaller tractors or do you think you would need the large bi-di


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Crete;
It's a heavy blower and you want to a good view of the backdrag edge. Not to well would be the answer. The TV 145 is 105 H.P. and around 20,000 lbs. 
Oh, and the blower alone is $16,000 to $18,000.
What type of project were you trying to clear? What type of small tractor?
How about something like Paul's (neige) inverted blowers?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

blowerman;745410 said:


> Hey Crete;
> It's a heavy blower and you want to a good view of the backdrag edge. Not to well would be the answer. The TV 145 is 105 H.P. and around 20,000 lbs.
> Oh, and the blower alone is $16,000 to $18,000.
> What type of project were you trying to clear? What type of small tractor?
> How about something like Paul's (neige) inverted blowers?


thanks

No project or tractor in mind

You just got me thinking

Neige's tractors look like they work well too


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;745434 said:


> thanks
> 
> No project or tractor in mind
> 
> ...


Yeah, you wouldn't want to be called a hick.

Or a *******.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;745440 said:


> Yeah, you wouldn't want to be called a hick.
> 
> Or a *******.


LOL


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Thankfully it snowed all of 2" and the blower got a little exercise.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

For as big as the machine is, it turns real tight.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Blowerman,
What are you gonna use the bi-directional for this summer? Are you going to Reinders turf and irrigation conference in march? Its down by you, I'll be going along with a couple of my guys.

Hopefully the snow can hold off on them two days


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

lawnproslawncar;752301 said:


> ? Are you going to Reinders turf and irrigation conference in march?


I am I am


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

What si the overall height reach with the loader on?


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'm a little up in arms about paying almost 80 bucks for the weekend, granted there is a lot to learn, It seems a little pricey when they are trying to sell the latest and greatest.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;752301 said:


> Blowerman,
> What are you gonna use the bi-directional for this summer? Are you going to Reinders turf and irrigation conference in march? Its down by you, I'll be going along with a couple of my guys.
> 
> Hopefully the snow can hold off on them two days


The Bi-directional will sit, unless I can find a use for it. When is the Reinders conference?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

A view from the cab. How great to look out the back and not over my shoulder.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Those a sweet pics. I totally agree Pronovost makes a solid blower.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

The conference is march 11 and 12. If your going go to their website and look at the conference schedule. Lots of seminars to attend, my guys are gonna hate me by the end of the show. Lol


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

blowerman;663306 said:


> My latest addition: Just felt like we needed another machine, so I added this S185 Bobcat with 2 speed. Picked it up tonight from the dealer. With 1-3" of snow tonight, we'll see how it performs tomorrow morning.


is that machine tied on properly? around here they require 2 chains on the machine and 1 on the attachment. it pisses me off when we transport a backhoe, 4 chains on the chassis, 1 on the front bucket and 1 on the rear bucket. gotta love the DOT...


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

blowerman;666206 said:


> Tis the season: just hauling a load of snow.


what motor/trans is in that truck? i saw in a later post that your going to paint the body on it, why are you going to do this? it doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Cat Man 77;753124 said:


> is that machine tied on properly? around here they require 2 chains on the machine and 1 on the attachment. it pisses me off when we transport a backhoe, 4 chains on the chassis, 1 on the front bucket and 1 on the rear bucket. gotta love the DOT...


If I posted on "heavy equipment forum" someone would have picked up on that within 5 minutes. Good job Cat Man, it's not tied down properly. The back has two seperate binders pulling to the out side. Really only the front is missing two binders. As alot of guys do, one chain in a v pattern tensioned with one binder. Somehow they view the blower as being part of the machine, not a sperate moving part. Like you, when we transport our 160 Volvo backhoe, the boom needs a chain or they will pull us over and give a ticket.
The truck specs: 2007, T800 with 20K front, 46K rears, steerable pushers, C13 430 HP, 
8LL trans. Pintle hook, air and electric to the rear.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

While tractors and big machines are the first choice, sometimes I do put the plow on my own truck. After a quick Sat, morning snow, gets washed and put away. (the plow)


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Blowerman,

How's it going? Are you ready for winter?

Where did you get the pronovost from? How hard is it to get parts?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good, thats a really nice shop.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Any recent pictures of your blowers in action?


----------

